# Winamp Playlist Verhalten



## hubbl (29. April 2009)

Ist vllt nicht das optimalste Forum für mein Anliegen, aber ich denke Ihr werdet euch hier damit am besten auskennen..

Mit geht es um das Verhalten von Winamps Playliste.
Ich habe viele Lieder dort drin und shuffle Sie. Wenn ich den vor und zurück Button benutze kann ich auch prima die Lieder wechseln, wenn ich jedoch einmal selber ein Lied auswähle, d.h. kein zufälliges Lied gewählt wird, dann ist dieses Lied nicht mehr in der "History". Wenn ich also ein Lied vorher möchte, wird das letzte zufällig gewählte gespielt.

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? Kann man das unterbinden bzw. erweitern?

Gruß
Dennis

edit: benutze die Version 5.5.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. April 2009)

Das Phänomen gab es bei Winamp irgendwie schon immer.
Winamp speichert beim shuffeln nicht wirklich eine History.

Es wird vermutlich eine Liste oder ein Array generiert mit "zufälliger" Reihenfolge und diese nacheinander abgespielt.
Wobei sich Winamp immer merkt welcher song der nächste ist.

Einen Weg dass das besser funktioniert kenne ich auch nach etlichen Jahren nicht.
Eventuell gibt es ja ein Playlistplugin dafür auf winamp.com?

Vielleicht könnte so ein Plugin sogar echte Zufallsreihenfolge beim Abspielen bieten.
Ich behaupte mal dass Winamp die selbe Playlist immer auf die selbe weise shuffelt, zumindest höre ich da definitiv ein Muster raus dass ich in der Playlist selbst nicht ändert.


Achso, der Thread wäre wohl besser aufgehoben in Audiosoftware, falls ein Moderator mitliest, bitte dahinschubsen


----------



## hubbl (29. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, so enttäuschend das Ergebnis auch ist... ich werd mal die Plugins durchschauen, vllt nervt das ja nen paar mehr Leute, so dass sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht hat..

bis dann
Dennis


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

Hi,





hubbl hat gesagt.:


> Ist vllt nicht das optimalste Forum für mein Anliegen, aber ich denke Ihr werdet euch hier damit am besten auskennen..


im Forum für "Audiotechnik, Recording & Audio-Software" ist der Thread besser platziert, wie bei "Musik & Musiker".

*threadmoved*

mfg Maik


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2009)

Es gibt in Winamp die Möglichkeit das Shuffling ein wenig zu beeinflussen, nämlich wie weit er per Shuffling springen soll ( also zB per Random nur +-5 Songs oder +-30 Songs). Das hilft, das Shuffling weiter zu ver'zufall'isieren, aber nicht beim eigentlichen Problem. Das Shuffling ist eigentlich auch "nur" ein anfängliches Durcheinanderwürfeln der Playlist, kein dynamischer Randomizer.

Preferences -> General Preferences -> Playlist -> Shuffle Morph Rate (ganz unten)

Link zum Lesen : http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/software-software-development/4523-true-shuffle-plugin.html -aufs Datum achten
noch ein Link : http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=223793&highlight=playlist+file+remover

mfg chmee


----------

